# My new bill hays scorpion



## Oneproudmeximan (May 20, 2013)

A special thank you to bill hays and his wife daranda for such an exceptional shooter can't wait for the mailman. Wait For pics and thoughts when she arrives for now feast you eyes on a masterpiece.


----------



## Marnix (Mar 29, 2014)

Lucky you! Looks good!


----------



## PrideProducts (Jan 4, 2012)

Looks awesome the scorpion I bought was also a custom changed my shooting accuracy for the better.
Hope it does yours too


----------



## Oneproudmeximan (May 20, 2013)

I own 5 bill hays shooters this will be number 6 all deadly accurate which scorpion do you have


----------



## PrideProducts (Jan 4, 2012)

http://pocketpredator.com/gallery/x167.jpg 
Tube scorpion


----------



## hashbrown (Mar 10, 2014)

That is a beautiful slingshot. 
When did you order it?


----------



## PrideProducts (Jan 4, 2012)

About 1 1/2 years ago still my go to tube shooter, rtf looped tex light dipped latex tubes, lit my first match with it! Hope you enjoy your New one. What other Hays slingshots have you got? Bill is a very generous man I have 5 others and have only bought 3 of them lol great guy sent him one back that I made him which he did a review on, based in one of his designs but thought he deserved something from me due to his generosity towards me.


----------



## Oneproudmeximan (May 20, 2013)

hashbrown said:


> That is a beautiful slingshot.
> When did you order it?


Yes


----------



## Oneproudmeximan (May 20, 2013)

PrideProducts said:


> About 1 1/2 years ago still my go to tube shooter, rtf looped tex light dipped latex tubes, lit my first match with it! Hope you enjoy your New one. What other Hays slingshots have you got? Bill is a very generous man I have 5 others and have only bought 3 of them lol great guy sent him one back that I made him which he did a review on, based in one of his designs but thought he deserved something from me due to his generosity towards me.


Seal sniper .microranger.ranger.seal.topshot.top slot orange shooter and now a scorpion


----------



## PrideProducts (Jan 4, 2012)

Oneproudmeximan said:


> PrideProducts said:
> 
> 
> > About 1 1/2 years ago still my go to tube shooter, rtf looped tex light dipped latex tubes, lit my first match with it! Hope you enjoy your New one. What other Hays slingshots have you got? Bill is a very generous man I have 5 others and have only bought 3 of them lol great guy sent him one back that I made him which he did a review on, based in one of his designs but thought he deserved something from me due to his generosity towards me.
> ...


Nice one he is a very generous man!


----------



## Oneproudmeximan (May 20, 2013)

How do you like the full grip?


----------



## PrideProducts (Jan 4, 2012)

You mean as in the palmswells? Right?


----------



## Oneproudmeximan (May 20, 2013)

PrideProducts said:


> Oneproudmeximan said:
> 
> 
> > PrideProducts said:
> ...


 He is a have received several gifts from in the past


----------



## Tag (Jun 11, 2014)

Beautiful craftsmanship


----------



## Oneproudmeximan (May 20, 2013)

PrideProducts said:


> You mean as in the palmswells? Right?





PrideProducts said:


> You mean as in the palmswells? Right?


Yes how do u like the palm swell


----------



## bkcooler (Jul 23, 2011)

I have 12 Hays shooters but I'm still jealous.


----------



## HP Slingshots (Jun 12, 2013)

looks awesome, bill hays did a GREAT JOB 

-Epic


----------



## PrideProducts (Jan 4, 2012)

Oneproudmeximan said:


> PrideProducts said:
> 
> 
> > You mean as in the palmswells? Right?
> ...


----------



## Oneproudmeximan (May 20, 2013)

bkcooler said:


> I have 12 Hays shooters but I'm still jealous.


I'm halfway there with this guy more to come


----------



## S.S. sLinGeR (Oct 17, 2013)

Real nice! Now shoot it till the micarta goes shiny


----------



## Oneproudmeximan (May 20, 2013)

S.S. sLinGeR said:


> Real nice! Now shoot it till the micarta goes shiny


I plan on it


----------



## Can-Opener (May 11, 2013)

It is a beautiful slingshot. Congrats!


----------



## Oneproudmeximan (May 20, 2013)

Can-Opener said:


> It is a beautiful slingshot. Congrats!


Thank you


----------



## Outlaw (Jan 16, 2014)

Looks great love the look of the micarta


----------



## gwatch (Apr 27, 2014)

Do you like this shape better than seal sniper? I suspect palm swell is not very useful if you hold it thumb-brace style. This shape looks more suitable for pinching with both fingers rather than thumb brace (compared to seal sniper).


----------



## Tag (Jun 11, 2014)

Awesome choice


----------



## Oneproudmeximan (May 20, 2013)

gwatch said:


> Do you like this shape better than seal sniper? I suspect palm swell is not very useful if you hold it thumb-brace style. This shape looks more suitable for pinching with both fingers rather than thumb brace (compared to seal sniper).


I dnt believe u hold a scorpion thumb brace it's a pinch grip type fully forms to your hand with canted forks


----------



## leon13 (Oct 4, 2012)

My color ;-) nice shooter 
Cheers


----------



## AmmoMike (Dec 31, 2013)

Nice !! Need me some of that !


----------



## Oneproudmeximan (May 20, 2013)

It's here


----------



## Bill Hays (Aug 9, 2010)

I think you're going to take quite a few things with this one... it packs quite a "sting"!


----------



## Oneproudmeximan (May 20, 2013)

Bill Hays said:


> I think you're going to take quite a few things with this one... it packs quite a "sting"!


 a crow already felt the sting rabbit hunting


----------



## justin9900 (Mar 4, 2014)

that bill is sure a great slingshot maker


----------



## erniepc1 (Jun 7, 2014)

Beautiful! I have a HTS on order now and have to admit, anticipation is killing me. I see you have put it to good use already. Enjoy!


----------



## BillyBob (May 22, 2014)

Wow sweet shooter!! I am jelous. Bet u cant wait for it to arrive!!


----------

